
Building creative content on the fly for A/B testing and 1:1 personalization - orlyb
http://cloudinary.com/blog/building_creative_content_on_the_fly_for_a_b_testing_and_1_1_personalization
======
orlyb
This article describes how to enhance a site's content optimization and
personalization using dynamic image URLs with on-the-fly manipulation

